# Choosing between Stihl and Echo backpack blower



## vtfireman85 (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m buying a leaf blower, old Husqvarna is all worn out, I borrowed dads a couple times but whenever I go to use it he decides that was the day he wanted to. I am between a Stihl BR 800X magnum and an Echo PB-8010 T, can’t get a Husqvarna right now from my dealer and I am not going elsewhere. Never owned a Stihl product in this millennium so it’s as foreign to me as the echo. Both blowers are the largest made by their respective companies and are the same price, having a hard time as they aren’t rated exactly the same so it’s tough to look side by side. The Stihl seems to have a higher velocity at the nozzle but the echo seems to have a slightly higher CFM.... so I am conflicted.
https://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/br800x/



https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Blowers/PB-8010T


----------



## Woodanhor (Nov 10, 2020)

The echo can make more mph with a smaller tube end
The echo is better but some prefer feel of stihl and the fanboys side with stihl
Kinda like a chevy ford thing where never admit the opposite side made a better product
Just my 2cents


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2020)

Stihl is better than Echo.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 10, 2020)

I sold my stihl br550 and bought a echo 770. I don’t think you can go wrong with either. Air speed moves dry leaves and grass clippings great, cfm moves heavier stuff easier. Newton’s is the blowing force, the 8010 echo beats the stihl br800.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ll also add, If the 8010 had been out when I upgraded about 3 years ago I would’ve bought it. I ran the br550 for 6 years and loved it. I moved to a property 5 times the size and needed something bigger. I sold the br550 for $325 and I bought the echo for around $400 on sale.

My buddy runs a wimpy husky 150 backpack, I messed with him yesterday about it. Sounds like a Harley, makes a lot of noise but doesn’t do a lot of work. I’m trying to get him to buy my 770 and I’ll get the 8010.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 10, 2020)

The stihl dealer called me back and couldn’t get the basic 800x but can get the one with side start, for an extra 50 bucks. I told him to order it.. next year they will likely come out with a 100 cc or something and i will be kicking myself.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 10, 2020)

All the contractors around here run the big redmax blower. I can assure you, they are one heavy SOB but they are one well-built unit. You can get them with the throttle on the small side arm which is the preferred set up.


----------



## husky455rancher (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ve had my echo 770 for 10 years and it’s never been anything but awesome. Not one bit of trouble and I’ve used it quite a lot.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 10, 2020)

What’s a 800 running these days?


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 10, 2020)

ElevatorGuy said:


> What’s a 800 running these days?


For the side start model 650, regular 600


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 10, 2020)

Redmax may be an option you have not considered. Most blow for the money.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 10, 2020)

Jed1124 said:


> Redmax may be an option you have not considered. Most blow for the money.


I don’t know of any redmax dealers mear me, in fact i had never heard of redmax until now. What is the deal with it?


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 11, 2020)

vtfireman85 said:


> I don’t know of any redmax dealers mear me, in fact i had never heard of redmax until now. What is the deal with it?


Pretty much just commercial, No dealers around here either. It doesn’t matter how nice the spec or the price might be if I can’t find it locally.


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 11, 2020)

Amazon.com: RedMax EBZ8500 Back Pack Leaf Blower Hip Throttle : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: RedMax EBZ8500 Back Pack Leaf Blower Hip Throttle : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## dmg (Nov 11, 2020)

vtfireman85 said:


> I’m buying a leaf blower, old Husqvarna is all worn out, I borrowed dads a couple times but whenever I go to use it he decides that was the day he wanted to. I am between a Stihl BR 800X magnum and an Echo PB-8010 T, can’t get a Husqvarna right now from my dealer and I am not going elsewhere. Never owned a Stihl product in this millennium so it’s as foreign to me as the echo. Both blowers are the largest made by their respective companies and are the same price, having a hard time as they aren’t rated exactly the same so it’s tough to look side by side. The Stihl seems to have a higher velocity at the nozzle but the echo seems to have a slightly higher CFM.... so I am conflicted.
> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/br800x/
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the stihl BR 800 magnum I had the old 550 befor that and i was really impressd with the performance of the stihl,also when i bought it,if i bought a 6 pack of 2 cycle oil it added an additional 2 years of warranty..i thought that was a nice option..


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 11, 2020)

vtfireman85 said:


> I don’t know of any redmax dealers mear me, in fact i had never heard of redmax until now. What is the deal with it?



Here you go.



https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...EF26500281803B666F15EF2&view=detail&FORM=VIRE




Most of the larger dealers around here carry Redmax as well as Stihl, Echo and Husky. Most do an open house sometime in the spring to get a quick boost in sales before the mowing season. You could get the largest redmax blower for under $500, this spring. For leaves, most folks take off the first section of the pipe. It is a simple twist lock. Dethatch, you put it back on. Redmax stuff don’t have a lot of bling to it. It looks very industrial but it does work well.


----------



## Jwilliams (Nov 11, 2020)

I own the 8010 and it’s not heavy at all my wife uses it no problem and it has tons of power. My vote is the echo but that’s just my vote


----------



## Loghead91 (Nov 11, 2020)

Just bought the br700x and it’s a good machine, with it beside my 430 you can definitely tell the difference in volume of air, but almost feels and looks like the 430 has more velocity. Think that just may be the smaller diameter outlet. Can’t remember what I paid for the 430 but in my opinion it’d be a great all around blower for a homeowner.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 15, 2020)

So, I had ordered the Stihl 800 with side start. Was supposed to be here last Thursday, got a call Friday saying I’d Ian arrive and shows as back ordered, don’t be hopeful for this season. So I called my Husqvarna/Echo/Shindaiwa easer to see if he could still get one, he can but it is the Shindaiwa Eb810/RT which he says is he same thing As the afore mentioned Echo.He said it’s going to be red, I told him I don’t care if it is SkyBlue pink with yellow polka dots as long as he can get it and has parts. He says he can , so hopefully Tuesday it will be here. I sincerely hope the comfort has improved in the last 13 years, I spent 7 hours with my dad’s Shindaiwa eb8510 (I think) on today and I am pretty stiff. It was supposed to be the biggest baddest at the time, starts a little hard these days, probably needs a going through. 
on a separate note, I usually mix a little heavy, maybe 45:1 should I go heavier in a blower, as it runs wide open for hours on end?


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 17, 2020)

Well here she is, allegedly the baddest blower on the block.. this year.. which is almost over. Shindaiwa EB810RT


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 18, 2020)

Enjoy! It’s twin is probably the baddest though!


----------



## banditt007 (Nov 21, 2020)

nice purchase enjoy and do a bit of a review


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 23, 2020)

We have been running a shindaiwa backpack blower for 5 years, and an echo for 10. They do great although the echo has taken more hits than willie nelsons peace pipe. Starter cords and starter springs are all they have needed in that time.


----------



## Timber MacFallen (Nov 23, 2020)

Shindaiwa and Echo are like Chevy and GMC pickups. Same thing different branding. Many many years ago they were different, but they are pretty much merged now in the same way Jonsered and Husky are with saws. 

That blower is a beast and like having a dirt bike strapped to your back. Get some 32db ear plugs and then wear some ear muffs over those haha.


----------



## ham (Dec 13, 2020)

It’s surprising to me that the echo and shindaiwas have so much engine/crankcase-carb/etc exposed. I guess easier for replacing lines etc. I just prefer the look of the stihl backpack turtle shells. Vain I know


----------



## Timber MacFallen (Dec 13, 2020)

ham said:


> It’s surprising to me that the echo and shindaiwas have so much engine/crankcase-carb/etc exposed. I guess easier for replacing lines etc. I just prefer the look of the stihl backpack turtle shells. Vain I know


I think I'm drawn to exposed mechanicals so that was the thing I enjoyed less about the Stihl haha. At least when it's on your back though you don't have to see it when you're using it  

I'll admit though, even as an Echo fan that I might be drawn towards the Stihl 800 with side start because it's quieter and can be restarted while worn. Back pack blowers draw Karen's like crazy so I've learned to embrace the quieter models. However, if I just need maximum force (and noise be damned) give me the new 9010. I figure it's got enough power to physically keep them away from me haha.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 19, 2020)

stihl 4 mix is garbage. get either a echo or a redmax.


----------



## medalist (Dec 19, 2020)

Any backpack....try putting it on and handle controls. They are all similar but not the same.
I would buy whatever the local landscape crews use to be somewhat assured the local dealer will be in a position to offer continued service.
You can look at cfm numbers all day but in the end it will amount to how much moisture is present....be it leaves or snow.
Engine manufacturers last I looked was Kioritz for Echo and Zenoah for Shindaiwa and RedMax....but mergers may have happened?

I had a large fleet (golf maintenance) of backpacks and I did stock shoulder straps as the biggest wear part....they were Echo.
Backpacks should last a long time...no variable load on engines or ability to overwhelm...like a saw.


----------



## KerfWatcher (Jan 2, 2021)

jellyroll said:


> stihl 4 mix is garbage. get either a echo or a redmax.


After some experience with a few BR600s, I agree with this. I do own a few kombi power heads, but I seem to trust those more...don't know why. The 4mix back pack blowers just seem to be overly complex.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 3, 2021)

KerfWatcher said:


> After some experience with a few BR600s, I agree with this. I do own a few kombi power heads, but I seem to trust those more...don't know why. The 4mix back pack blowers just seem to be overly complex.


I have a BR600 and a BR550. Never again do I want another 4-Mix product.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 18, 2021)

Stihl’s 4 mix has came a long way from when they first started but the new ones are bulletproof. I have had hundreds if not thousands of hours using echo, red max, shindaiwas, Stihl backpack blowers, red max is the loudest and gets annoying after awhile and pisses people off, also uncomfortable but reliable. Echo is hard to kill but the straps break easily and uncomfortable after 10+ hours, the top handle also breaks super easy. Shindaiwas are top heavy and are just like echos. Stihl blowers are super comfortable and lightweight, they can be “harder to work on” but I can do crank bearing in 30 minutes now. They also do have more maintenance items like valves and they are picky about getting 91 fuel and 50-1 Stihl ultra or they run like garbage.


----------

